# Jackass-Star Ryan Dunn ist tot



## Tokko (20 Juni 2011)

*

Der Jackass-Star Ryan Dunn ist heute morgen im Alter von 34 Jahren gestorben. Wie die Mutter von Bam Margera (31) dem Internetdienst TMZ mitteilte, starb der Fernsehstar vor wenigen Stunden bei einem Autounfall in der Nähe seines Zuhauses in Pennsylvania.

Ryan gehörte von Beginn an zur Jackass-Crew und wurde durch Stunts wie einem Bad in der Klärgrube oder halsbrecherischen Down-Hill-Schlittenfahrten berühmt. Neben solchen Auftritten schauspielerte er auch in kleineren Filmen, die sein Freund Bam Margera produzierte und moderierte die MTV-Sendung „Homewrecker“.

Auch Preston (41) und Steve-O (37) bestätigten heute die Todesnachricht ihres Freundes im Radio. Ryan war gemeinsam mit einem bisher unbekannten Freund unterwegs, als sie gegen drei Uhr morgens verunglückten und starben.*​

Quelle: promiflash.de


----------



## Punisher (20 Juni 2011)

r. I. P.​


----------



## saimn (20 Juni 2011)

Wenn man das Twitter-Foto, wo er und seine Freunde nur wenige Stunden vorher Alkohol trinken, verzichtet...dann ist das wirklich eine traurige Nachricht.

Aber ein Wunder das nicht schon bei den Drehs einer ums Leben gekommen ist.


----------



## thegirlnamedchuck (20 Juni 2011)

Finde es unheimlisch traurig & tragisch ):
Dachte zuerst natürlich auch er sei bei irgendeiner verrückten Jackass-Aktion verletzt wurden..


----------



## Stefan102 (20 Juni 2011)

*Böse Gerüchte: Ist Ryan Dunn gar nicht tot?*

Noch immer ist unbegreiflich, dass Jackass-Star Ryan Dunn (†34) vor wenigen Stunden bei einem schrecklichen Autounfall ums Leben gekommen ist. Doch wie schon beim Tod von Kurt Cobain (†27), 2Pac (†25) oder Elvis Presley (†42) gibt es nach kürzester Zeit Fans, die nicht an das Ableben des Stars glauben wollen.

Im Internet kursieren bereits Gerüchte, dass es sich bei der Todesmeldung um einen morbiden Scherz des Stuntmans handeln soll. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass er seiner Umwelt Streiche spielt und dass seine Kollegen und Freunde, allen voran auch Bam Margeras (31) Mutter April, dabei mitspielen.

Angeblich sei alles für seinen neuesten Film inszeniert worden, auch die Tatsache, dass kurz vor seinem Tod ein Bild von ihm beim Alkoholtrinken auf Twitter gepostet wurde, deute angeblich darauf hin, dass Dunn gar nicht tot sei, sondern lediglich eine falsche Spur gelegt werden sollte. Allerdings schreiben Johnny Knoxville (40) und andere Freunde herzzerreißende Mitteilungen an ihre Fans, die einen so schlechten Scherz eigentlich unmöglich erscheinen lassen. Denn wenn diese Meldung tatsächlich nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen sollte, wären die Jackass-Stars wohl ein für allemal bei einem Großteil der Fans unten durch. Inzwischen hat die Nachricht weltweit für Furore gesorgt und von überall twittert und kommentiert man, wie erschüttert man über den Tod des Draufgängers ist.

Nun bleibt abzuwarten, was der offizielle Polizeibericht ans Tageslicht bringt. Spätestens dann dürften sich die Gerüchte in Luft auflösen.


----------



## tommie3 (21 Juni 2011)

Wenn das ein Fake ist gehört denen in den Arsch getreten bis sie Singen.
Das wäre an Geschmacklosigkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten.


----------



## sorros25 (21 Juni 2011)

Die Polizei würde bei so einer Aktion sicher nicht mitspielen


----------



## Tokko (21 Juni 2011)

Naja.


Sehe ich mir die Bilder vom Unfallort bzw. die Überreste des Porsche an denke ich mir das es wohl doch kein Joke gewesen ist.











Und hier das auf Twitter gelöschte letzte Bild.


----------

